

Like Facemash for Facebook: Piu sexy di - MaurizioPz
http://piusexydi.appspot.com/

======
JohnTitus
I'm not really interested in voting which of my friends is sexier. Maybe this
is a french thing?

You could make it more like cubeduel, and just ask, who is the better friend,
or something along those lines.

Also, I was turned off by the fact that the app wanted to post to my wall. I'd
need a good reason to give it that kind of access.

~~~
MaurizioPz
I only requested that permission to be able to publish the top 10 if the user
wants. I think there should be a better way to do this (like a one time
permission), but I don't know how to do it.

